# TTOC 2



## nutts

*Other TTOC related threads
 *

TTOC committee - register interest!

TTOC

TT owners Club - New movement

TTOC EGM-Venue=Y. Confirm attendance & O/N stay


----------



## Guest

*great work in facilitating this.....m8*



> Name - Attending - Room required Â
> Â
> SundeepTT Â Â Â - Y - TBC Â


SundeepTT Â Â Â - Y - N


----------



## Kell

Sundeep - I was gonna ask you if you wanted to set off together as I know we live in the same neck of the woods, but I'm moving at the end of the month.


----------



## nutts

Assuming we NEED a committee, which positions are essential, which are helpful and which positions are just nice to have?

IMO if we have an accountant as a TTOC member, then assuming we will have money moving in and out of the TTOC account, should we co-opt our friendly accountant to the position of treasurer? Any volunteers...in fact any VOLUNTEERS for any TTOC committee postion? Sensible suggestions ONLY please.

Given enough interest, should we have sub-committees? i.e. Group buys, Events, Editorial, etc. This would give focus to a group, rather than one individual, etc

Anyone else seen the Scooby "newsletter". Well if you haven't seen it, I can tell you IT AIN'T A NEWSLETTER, it's a quality v glossy periodical. Very well put together indeed. The Scooby magazine is called "True Grip". Whether we have a quarterly print, a monthly on-line, etc..... IMO we need a title for our newsletter TTOC magazine. Any suggestions?

Anyone actually read my suggestions for the EGM oibjectives/draft agenda points? Any questions/comments/other ideas?

Let's keep this moving forward.


----------



## 55JWB

Nutts,

Great agenda all points covered I think when it comes to the day you will need to stick on the botton AOB and Action Points by Whom by When.

Its all very well getting involved as a bit of fun and a bit of a hobby but in my experience people are inherently lazy and unless they are pushed and remined about stuff often forget. It will be interesting to see how many of the current yes's will be no shows. No offence to anyone but ut just happens.

Most people live full and hectic lives and can only afford to commit a certain amount of time.. The sub comittee thing may be a good idea. I would not like to see this fail because some people over comit themselves I hope that all attending have real expectaions of what they can offer and what they want out of the TTOC.

Looking forward to it, you have done quite a bit so far hope you are not left to do too much and get let down.

p.s. have you got the money for the badges yet? an example of my above comments...

Great Work

Jason


----------



## Guest

> Sundeep - I was gonna ask you if you wanted to set off together as I know we live in the same neck of the woods, but I'm moving at the end of the month.


let me know.....


----------



## Guest

> Anyone else seen the Scooby "newsletter". Well if you haven't seen it, I can tell you IT AIN'T A NEWSLETTER, it's a quality v glossy periodical. Very well put together indeed. The Scooby magazine is called "True Grip". Whether we have a quarterly print, a monthly on-line, etc..... IMO we need a title for our newsletter TTOC magazine. Any suggestions?


haven't seen the Scooby Do thing, but being very familiar with the VW Club GTI magazine, which is a good benchmark as well... 

as for a Title... well only really could be "TTOC".. :-/


----------



## garyc

> *Draft agenda points*
> 
> imo some of the objectives / agenda items are
> Â
> - Decide on the structure of the Committee
> Â Â Â Â - do we need positions?
> Â Â Â Â - If so then should the position of treasurer be a professional accountant?
> Â Â Â Â - if so which ones?
> Â Â Â Â - appoint people to roles or ask for volunteers
> Â Â Â Â - how often we vote on committee members
> Â Â Â Â - how to vote for the first committee (the people present or use a member poll)
> Â Â Â Â - If the committee is re-voted on an annual basis, how is this to be done (at the AGM or using a member poll before hand)
> Â Â Â Â - Regional representatives?
> - Audi UK conduit
> Â Â Â Â - Should Paul remain? (imo YES )
> Â Â Â Â - Dissemination of info / newsletter?
> Â Â Â Â - Should we ask Audi UK for a more active participation in our newletter? i.e. TT related info
> - A Mission statement
> Â Â Â Â - Should the TTOC have one / does it need one?
> Â Â Â Â - If so what should it cover
> - Funding
> Â Â Â Â - how much?
> Â Â Â Â - how (paypal, nochex (sp?), cheque)?
> Â Â Â Â - any other methods of funding to consider?
> - Famous people
> Â Â Â Â - If they own a TT, do they want to join the TTOC Â
> - Activities covered by the TTOC?
> Â Â Â Â - Track days
> Â Â Â Â - Annual Meet
> Â Â Â Â - International meet
> Â Â Â Â - Regional meets
> Â Â Â Â - Christmas party
> - Group buys & TTOC discounts
> Â Â Â Â - Which companies are currently on the books, so to speak
> Â Â Â Â - Are we (the members) utilising the discounts effectively
> Â Â Â Â - Any areas of discounts and group buys that we don't currently cover by current agreements
> Â Â Â Â - Should the TTOC take a small amount for the kitty from every group buy
> Â Â Â Â - Should group buys be open to the forum or just the TTOC
> Â Â Â Â - If open to all, should the TTOC members receive a larger discount than just Forum members?
> Â Â Â Â - Any other TT related merchandise that we could do?
> - The ********
> Â Â Â Â - Are there any suggestions for Jae that could make the TTOC better and potentially attract new members to both.
> Â Â Â Â - TT FAQ Forum
> Â Â Â Â - TT "For Sale" forum
> - Newsletter
> Â Â Â Â - Should it continue
> Â Â Â Â - WE NEED A REAL MAGAZINE NAME, NOT JUST TTOC NEWSLETTER
> Â Â Â Â - If so, in what form (paper, electronic, etc)
> Â Â Â Â - Monthly or quarterly, etc
> Â Â Â Â - Articles and how to ensure the magazine remains a quality periodical
> Â Â Â Â - Advertising
> Â Â Â Â - sponsorship (i.e. The Audi TT Owners Club recommends Mobil 1, etc)
> - New members
> Â Â Â Â - What should they receive as a membership pack
> Â Â Â Â - How to process their membership quickly
> Â Â Â Â - Update the ******** membership form to include an option for TT related merchandise (badges, etc)
> Â Â Â Â - Membership information / database for valid email & contact details
> - Handover from Russell to new committee
> Â Â Â Â - How & when
> Â Â Â Â - Any remaining funds
> Â Â Â Â - Current member lists/database
> Â Â Â Â - "in process" members


Looks like a boat load of work NuTTs. Respect. 

PS What time is the fight? ;D


----------



## nutts

Good a debate. I'm not sure I agree with "only really could be "TTOC"..". That's my point really. The Scooby club is called SIDC or Subaru Impreza Driver Club. and the magazine is "True Grip". They have obviously had some ideas and I believe they have come up with something with a little thought.

"Grin TTime"
"Form and FuncTTion"
"GazzeTTa"

These aren't very good ideas, but we need to stimulate some debate. I would like to have some ideas and a short list for this and some of the other questions. I think it would be nice to be able to use the Audi rings with the TT logo in our TT magazine.


----------



## nutts

> Looks like a boat load of work NuTTs. Â Respect.
> 
> PS What time is the fight? ;D


Plan to start around lunchtime. You attending? : :

Cable & Wireless 
Learning & Development Centre 
320 Westwood Heath Road 
Coventry 
CV4 8GP 
United Kingdom


----------



## garyc

> Plan to start around lunchtime. Â You attending? : :
> 
> Cable & Wireless Â
> Learning & Development Centre Â Â
> 320 Westwood Heath Road Â Â
> Coventry Â Â
> CV4 8GP Â Â
> United Kingdom Â


Alas no my friend - I get enough of that at work thanks (agendas not fighting).


----------



## beastty

Just my 2 penneth worth,

QuaTTro
Pye (as in 3.142 etc ) looks like TT
Twin Towers (with the rings as a watermark behind it)

Its a start....

BeasTTy


----------



## t7

Mark - Excellent job on agenda and thanks for continuing to drive this one forward. As requested - feedback on some of the questions you raise - very much my humble opinions but hopefully will prompt some other responses.

A question we need to answer NOW is will the attendees have a mandate to decide on the committee structure and elect on the day? IMHO we need to be able to go ahead and implement whatever organisation structure we agree on so we are in a postion to take some real decisions and move forward on all the other items. It would change events considerably if we decide that we need to allow TTOC wide ballots/voting on comittee members so we can't officially assign responsibilities to anyone on the day. However we need to consider the TTOC members that don't have access to the forum - do we need to mail them now?

Re Treasurer - I think (?) that if an organisations accounts are worth more than Â£10K they need to be officially signed off annually. For the potential cashflow we might have we almost definitely need an accountant. To reduce the burden the banking etc could be split with another person. As you say it would be good to identify someone willing to take this on beforehand.

On a similar note we might need a legal once over of the TTOC final structure and membership terms etc. - particularly with regard to contract and financial liabilites for the club. Again it would be great to find a solicitor in our midst but if not I might be able to persuade a solicitor friend to advise off the record.

Regarding sponsorship (esp Audi) I would be keen to get involved in exploring these opportunities. I think that "enodorsed by/as used by the TTOC" would have real value to some manufacturers/suppliers - as some of you know I work for a big oil company so I guess I'm volunteering myself on that one 

The link between the forum and the TTOC was discussed at the G&G meet last night. The two are so closely connected that I don't think we will be able to avoid discussing use of the forum to deliver the TTOC. Realise that we can't expect Jae to attend but think we would need to have a clear understanding of his views on the possibilties going forward.

Sorry chaps - way too long a post but hopefully will stimulate some debate on these issues before the meeting.

Louise


----------



## nutts

Thanks Louise 

Thoughtful points raised. I would hope we could find an accountant and legal council within the club, i.e. someone who would volunteer his/her skills FOC (as will all the committee members).

Good point also on electing officials. I think though that at a certain point in time the TTOC will STOP and what effectively we will do is START it again. In reality it won't stop, but I think that it helps having an implicit mandate. Perhaps Russell should add the EGM details to the last newsletter?

Thanks for taking the time Louise.

Any more comments/ideas/debate?


----------



## A3DFU

I'm certain that only a very few will be "officials".
Essential positions are:

chairperson
secretary
treasurer
and that's all

I would (and will on the day) suggest that two or three other members should be on a committee and that there should be a sub fund raising committee.


----------



## nutts

So it looks like the concept of sub-committees is generally sound. If the positions

chairperson 
secretary 
treasurer

are essential, should we then try and understand

1) who would suit the positions and whether there are any volunteers (it will speed up the "election" on the day I guess)
2) which other positions on the committee are desirable
3) which sub committees we need (probably headed by each of the non-"essential" committee members), such as "head of fundraising", "Editor", "Events co-orinator", etc

Thanks Daniela


----------



## nutts

IMO the committee shouldn't be too limited on size, as the one thing that kills small clubs is continuity. If one "official" leaves and the club/committee is small things can go a bit flat.

Too small and everything either gets done by a few people or not at all and too big and decisions can be hard to come by.....

So should members of the sub-committees also be a part of the main committee or is that limited to those elected officials?

We could have the following Committee members

Chairperson 
Secretary 
Treasurer 
Head of fundraising
Magazine / newsletter Editor
Events co-ordinator
Group buys and discounts
Audi liaison

and 2 or 3 people required for each of the last 4 sub-committees

So volunteers please.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mark:

The only ones i can come up with are the obvious. Fundraising i feel would be a difficult one as surely the funds would come from events & subscriptions. I can't see anyone having enough time to actually go outside these boundries to raise additional funds (could be wrong).

Agree about an events co-ordinator, but i go back to a suggestion i made a couple of weeks ago, which was a rep/co-ordinator in the North, South, Scotland, Midlands & Wales. Each area Rep (title could be anything) is responsible for say a minimum of 2 events a year in that region and then 1 large national meeting plus perhaps an Xmas function. The regional events are open to anyone that can attend, but at least those who don't want a 600 mile round trip can enjoy the fun of cruises.

We would need a Chairperson & Treasurer. My only other view is how official we want to make this club? If we make it too official and structured, then surely certain people will be put off. Most of the TTOC fun is its character & i for one would not like to see that change.

As previously stated, i'm up for a role, but like alot on the forum, my work does take me abroad an awful lot & i'd hate to feel that i was letting anybody down, because of my work commitments. Just let me know whats available role wise & i'll do my best. A few of us have organised successful meets in the past, so i guess an area role would be about the most i could commit to.

One more thing, a dealer liason role would be pretty good. I recall months ago, i approached the Dealer Principal at my local dealer (Preston Audi) and asked if they would provide coverage of some Northern meetings & cruises etc. They said they would be happy to provide some support & getting the TTOC word out, Just another suggestion.


----------



## UK225

NuTTs as I have said in the TTOC members forum post I am happy to give any help I can.

I have not replied whether I will attend the TTOC meeting or not as I have no idea of work commitments that far ahead.

I often have to go away at short notice sometimes for extended periods of time, in between I am at home with lot time on my hands.

So I guess what I am saying is looking at your list for volunteers, I would probably only be of much use to you in the areas of helping with group buys, discounts etc as I could still partcipate in this even if I was away via phone & email, web.

I can also use the GF for packaging & posting if required ;D


----------



## M44RT L

I would be happy to sort out the newsletter in terms of editing, layout, advertising sales, print, distribution, but would need a considerable amount of input with regard to editorial submissions which, I know from True Grip experience, comes willingly from the members.

I have access to all 'hot-off-the-press motoring releases, so I could include general items of interest but, as stated above, would still need input from members.

The main reason for membership of any owners club is the magazine (in this instance, the forum plays a huge part too, although one doesn't need to be a member to enjoy it). So the better the mag...the more likely the membership would grow...the more likely it will attract advertisers...etc..etc...

NuTTs...you've seen True Grip...back me on this one!


----------



## nutts

Yes I have to say that the Scooby mag "True Grip" is indeed a quality glossy. If you had a Scooby you'd be well impressed, but as we've got TT's well it was bit, y'know  

IMO the whole "new" TT magazine "QuaTTro" (calling it QuaTTro 'till we come up with a beTTer name) will be the largest single endeavour of our club. As such the quality of the sub committee is VERY important. But to undertake the role of "QuaTTro" Editor is NOT to be taken lightly....I'm also worried about what would happen to "Quattro" if you should sell your TT or leave your job? We desperately need to continuity plan within our club.

If we can find answers to these questions, then I for one would be happy to put M44RT_L forward as editor of QuaTTro.

I also believe that QuaTTro should be produced quarterly. This would give time and depth to the mag. I also believe that all issues should ALSO be produced as a .pdf and hosted somewhere so that members can refer back to them (added value to membership).


----------



## nutts

So very few volunteers, so lets look at conscription as a debate :

Chairperson: Thorney
Club Secretary: PaulB
Treasurer: Any accountants volunteering out there?
Head of fundraising/product awareness: T7
QuaTTro Editor: M44RT_L
Events co-ordinator: SundeepTT
FAQ Co-ordinator: UK225
Group buys and discounts: Dave (TTShop)
TTForum liaison: KevinST
Audi liaison: ScoTTy
Scottish Rep: ?
Southern Rep: Major Audi Parts Guru
Welsh Rep: JampoTT
Northern Rep: W7 PMC
Midlands Rep: ?

Anyone agree with my ideas for conscription? :  ;D Any more "volunteers" for the rest of the committee?

Anyone fancy any of the roles above? :

I'm not trying to deliberately stop anyone from applying for a role, it's simply that no-one is volunteering!!


----------



## M44RT L

Ta NuTTs

Re your concerns...I produce both Saab Owners Club of GB and True Grip magazines...it's what I do and own neither a Saab or a Scooby, so if I sell the TT, it is still no problem. As I am a director of my company, I'm hardly likely to leave it!

Hope that puts your mind at rest!


----------



## W7 PMC

Looks good to me so far Mark.

Apart from all the work you've done so far, are you not planning on taking an active role once the structure is set up?


----------



## nutts

I think I'll retire to stud m8 ;D


----------



## t7

Mark, Can't see someone who is as committed as you are to making the TTOC work staying on the sidelines - but I guess we get to finesse the nominations when we meet. Wouldn't have thought you'd get away without a role....


----------



## nutts

If the TTOC gets a decent / effective committee, then I see no need for me to take an active part.


----------



## A3DFU

Looks good to me Mark 

Paul, I'm not sure if you are corect on the fund raising bit. As you know I'm very involved with CA and the way funds are raised there is by attending various shows throughout the year. This is a very good chance to promote any club (for instance the NEC PAYS!!!! for club stands at certain shows) and, of course, one could use shows to sell memberships and club regalia. But I agree with you that the club should not become to reglemented as this might put people off


----------



## nutts

Thanks Daniela. I also agree with Paul that we don't want to make the club toooo regimented, but at the same time we haven't any structure at all, so we should start slowly and see where we go from there.


----------



## Kell

As a writer myself, I would certainly be willing to proof-read any submissions to ease the burden on the Editor.

Speeling, grandma, sintacks - that sort of thing. ;D


----------



## nutts

Cool Kell. Just the sort of ejacated member (erm that seems more funny than it has a right to be ;D) that we need. I'll bang you down on the Editorial sub-committee.

I've asked M44RT_L if he will prepare likely costs (well you didn't anticipate it would be free!! and prepare an example cover, layout, etc. We can then discuss and see the likely quality at the EGM.


----------



## nutts

Through a combination of conscription  & volunteers we have associated roles with people. We are still looking for volunteers for the Club Treasurer & Scottish Rep. We are also still wanting sub-committee members for the Events & Editorial sub-committees. The details as to who has "volunteered" for which role can be found in the 1st 4 posts on this thread.


----------



## Carlos

I've been here longer than Thorney. Â I should be chairman.

Bah. Â 

On a more serious note, I hadn't confirmed attendance, but I'm sure I will be along. Â In terms of volunteering, I'd like to volunteer for any job that combines high recognition with low effort.
 Nah I'm happy to help out any way I can.

Top work Nutts. Â  Its up to everyone to ensure your efforts don't go to waste.

<edit>Surely if we want the club to be looked after fiscally, the Treasurer and the Scottish rep should be one and the same ;D</edit>


----------



## nutts

Actually I "volunteered" Thorney ;D Not sure he knows yet : :

In terms of volunteers so far....everyone in bold below has volunteered....everyone else I have conscripted without their knowledge, but received no feedback as to their horror ;D

Chairperson: Thorney 
Club Secretary: PaulB 
Treasurer: Any accountants volunteering out there? 
*Head of fundraising/product awareness: T7 *
*QuaTTro Editor: M44RT_L (sub-committee=Kell,?,?,?)*
Events co-ordinator: SundeepTT (sub-committee=?,?,?)
*FAQ Co-ordinator: UK225 *
*Group buys and discounts: Dave (TTShop) *
TTForum liaison: KevinST 
*Audi liaison: ScoTTy *
Scottish Rep: ? 
Southern Rep: Major Audi Parts Guru 
Welsh Rep: JampoTT 
*Northern Rep: W7 PMC *
*Midlands Rep: Jonah *


----------



## thorney

> I've been here longer than Thorney. Â I should be chairman.
> 
> Bah. Â


Yours mate
;D


----------



## nutts

Mr Thorne, you have 27 MSN messages. :


----------



## thorney

I was considering the true attributes held by a great chairman and once I considered there were none I decided that there was only one quality.

The ability to get others in the shite.

As a result I hereby nominate NuTTs and a follow nomination of Carlos (as his Mr Smithers like bitch) to be Chairman and under chair.

The quicker I get a few people to second it the harder it will be for the sneakey little feckers to wriggle out of it ;D


----------



## jampott

Everyone,

I'm fine to take on Welsh Rep if its cool with everyone else, and if such a position is needed.

Will do my level best to attend the AGM.


----------



## nutts

I prefer to stay away from the limelight and besides I'm hardly in the country. Mr Thorne, you are perhaps better suited to role as Head of Thorne Industries. You live "down south" and that is where "everything" happens!! I wouldn't say you are charismatic or good looking, but you can probably run a decent meeting. : ;D


----------



## nutts

Mr Thorne, are you cool with Tim joining your Committee as Welsh rep? :


----------



## thorney

> I prefer to stay away from the limelight


ROTFLMAO.


----------



## nutts

Glad we got that crap out of the way. ;D


----------



## Guest

As I said in a previous (probably now defunct and disappeared) post (am I the only one who is lost with the many threads on this subject?  ), I am happy to help out however I can. I doubt I'll make the meeting although I'll know nearer the time what commitments I have, but any help I can give please count me in.

I have edited and proof read informal club magazines in the past so would be happy to help out here too. Obviously I can't claim to have the experience of our resident magazine producer (M44RT_L) but will help out where I can.

As an aside, I agree with the points made in earlier posts that the newsletter should be produced less regularly, have more content and absolutely should be made available online as well. I have plenty of web space if we need it.

Anyway, enough ranting, let me know if I can be of assistance.

Cheers,

Nic


----------



## thorney

Ok, JampoTTminihaha is now Welsh rep (on the basis that no-one else volunteered and we can take the piss out of his name) 

On a serious note, I propose we don't actually have a chairman for the club although NuTTs can chair the meeting in January cos he organised it. ;D


----------



## nutts

NicTT,

you are now formally on the editorial sub-committee.

Thanks for your help, interest and volunteering.


----------



## thorney

Right.

NuTTs and I have agreed to act as Co-chair for the meeting in January (mainly cos neither of us or anyone else, actually wanted the thankless frigging task).

So we'll chair the EGM. The plan will be to discuss whether we need a chairman for the TTOC or not and what kind of organisation we need to put together. If at the EGM we all decide we need a Chairman then we can fight about it then ;D

I emphasise that its just for the EGM and to get the ball rolling. However, we really really do need a treasurer.


----------



## paulb

Just read this thread and saw this:



> Chairperson: Thorney
> Club Secretary: PaulB
> Treasurer: Any accountants volunteering out there?


that'll teach me to turn my back for a few minutes!

Don't know why you thought I'd make a good secretary - I look crap in stockings ;D

Oh yeh, im not vert gud at tie-ping and spelin

Seriously, I'm happy to support preparation for the meeting and produce minutes afterwards. I'd also be happy to support the club on an ongoing role if the EGM decides thats the way to go...


----------



## jonah

i do feel Mark AKA Nutts should take some possition here even if it just to hold the bar kitty ;D


----------



## nutts

Jonah, you don't know what you talking about m8 

PaulB, Thanks for "volunteering". I looked down the list of people and then "volunteered" the person who I condsidered the most organised to the role of Club Secretary ;D

Well it looks like Thorney git his way afterall. : ;D


----------



## Carlos

Naturally I would prefer a role away from the limelight.

If I could be but a tiny cog somewhere in the mechanism, working for the greater good of Chairman Thorne and the wider TT community, that will do me.

Actually I do quite fancy being the chairman's poodle. Perhaps we could have a "Chairman's orderly" position. Je volunteer.


----------



## M44RT L

nictt

welcome aboard m8...can you assume the role of a regular contributor?...if so..what particular topic would you consider your forte?


----------



## A3DFU

I just wonder if StunTTman will bite my head off if I mention that he is not new to accounts  
Perhaps someone is prepared to ask him as I'm rather attached to my head :-/


----------



## nutts

We may have found our Treasurer, but still in negotiation 

On the QuaTTro front, I would have assumed that the contributers may come from a variety of sources. i.e. any member may do an unique install of something (oil cooler, FMIC, Big Turbo, ICE, etc). Maybe we might have an article on the benefits of Optimax or Mobil 1 from the oil companies marketing dept (see T7: Product awareness, etc). We may have coverage of track days, from anyone who takes part. All these pieces would be forwarded to the editorial team to maybe rewrite or at least proof read, correct spelling, grammar, etc. Various digital photo's would accompany the piece and you would then choose the best photo to fit the article, etc.
Obviously we wouldn't be able to afford a professional photographer, unless we had one who also had a TT ;D

All IMO.

This is all about creating value for the members.


----------



## nutts

Most positions have at least an initial volunteer. These positions will NOT be formalised until the EGM on Sat Jan 11th. Anyone is welcome to attend and please do. Below is a summary of where we at the moment. We still need people for the events sub-committee and others for the editorial team. Volunteers please?

*Chairperson: NuTTs :-**
*Club Secretary: PaulB *
*Treasurer: Hutters or Steve Cox *
*Head of fundraising/product awareness: T7 *
*QuaTTro Editor: M44RT_L Â (sub-committee=Kell,NicTT,?)*
Events co-ordinator: SundeepTT (sub-committee=?,?,?)
*FAQ Co-ordinator: UK225 *
*Group buys and discounts: Dave (TTShop) *
*TTForum liaison: KevinST*
*Audi liaison: ScoTTy *
*Scottish Rep: Foz01*
Southern Rep: Major Audi Parts Guru 
*Welsh Rep: JampoTT*
*Northern Rep: W7 PMC *
*Midlands Rep: Jonah *


----------



## KevinST

> Chairperson: Thorney or NuTTs


Mark, either you can change that line to the new improved one... or.... I will 
New Improved version:
Chairperson: Thorney or NuTTs

Seriously - I think that all your hard work has made all this happen. I'm not saying that Thorney won't be good at the role, but you've proven yourself already.
No excuse about you being out of the country... you've already said that all the roles are part time, hobby roles ;D


----------



## paulb

Well since I want all committee meetings held in the BA Lounge at JFK, I think Mark is the ideal candidate ;D


----------



## nutts

GRRRRRRRRR 

 ;D ;D ;D

Well I guess it was only a matter of time  and Mr Thorne is NOT getting away with out a role :


----------



## jampott

> Welsh Rep: JampoTT


Can we have a vote to change the job title, cos it makes me sound WELSH! How about "In Charge of Wales" 

(or in charge of the Springboks!)


----------



## nutts

What about "Governor of the Principality". :


----------



## scoTTy

Shepherd? :


----------



## Wak

Sheep Sha663r ...oh what happenned there to my keyboard!  ;D


----------



## jonah

Welly Man ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Tim:

I reckon BOYO (could have mis-spelled that) should suit.

Congrats Mark on all the success to date. Looks like most of the roles are now filled ;D ;D


----------



## Mark_J

NuTTs,

Great work on the agenda / club roles etc. I've not read all pages, but am wondering if there's been any thought to set up a register for the various TT models?

I'm sure this would help to track cars / history / modifications and owners etc as they get older. This proves v.useful to other Classic Car Clubs ( I say this as there's no doubt the TT will reach this status). Being a member of the Opel GT OC, I've had a number of new members contact me to help with the history of their cars....just a thought ....am I voluteering for something?

Also another Question. In one of your posts, Posted on: Nov 19th, 2002, 3:01pm, there's a link to the TTOC, is this supposed to be for current members? If 'yes' then as a member I don't appear to be able to access it, what do I have to do?


----------



## nutts

You haven't been "turned on" yet  Once Jae gets around to it, you will have TTOC member under your ID. At this stage you will get the necessary authorisaton to access the TTOC forum.

Re: Your register....this may be a good idea, but at the moment we will have our hands full creating the TTOC committee, QuaTTro, etc. I WON'T forget it though and maybe you can come on-board at some point and run the register.

Good idea ;D


----------



## Mark_J

Nutts,

This year I'll hopefully be resuming the role of Editor for the Opel GT OC, plus my other tasks, parts sourcing from Germany, Valuations, Marque History etc but if the TTOC needs me I'll be happy to help out.


----------



## nutts

The more the merrier Mark.

The only thing I can think of, wrt a register, is that many owners mod their TT's and don't want this history recorded anywhere, especially since most are still under warranty. :-/ :-/


----------



## Mark_J

Will be at EGM, accomodation not required.

Register / Mods could be discussed some point at an EGM.

BTW I think the Audi Quattro OC newsletter maybe called 'Quattro' , just been to check out their site, maybe an idea to check it out fully before getting involved in a bitter dispute


----------



## nutts

Mark,

Yes, I'll add "TT register & mods" to the agenda. The thought had occured to me that maybe we would be restricted from using the name "QuaTTro", but I had thought this may come from Audi themselves. Good point and we may yet have to consider an alternate name :-/


----------



## paulb

Also a name that can exclude the FWD boys from feeling welcome.

Options such as TTouring, TTitilation or TTossers could also be considered.


----------



## nutts

Good point Paul. I like TTitilation (ooh err ;D).

Any more suggestions along the same lines anyone....?


----------



## Kell

OK, so I loved quaTTro, but if we can't use it then here are some alternatives..

_*on TTrack
fasTT forward
fooTT down
acceleraTTe
aTTitude
aTTraction
newsleTTer*_


----------



## Guest

> Also a name that can exclude the FWD boys from feeling welcome.
> 
> Options such as TTouring, TTitilation or TTossers could also be considered.


yea...... FWD rule, cause quaTTro is very *oTT* for us fwd'ers...


----------



## beastty

Up Date on Accomodation

Cancellation Policy
Room requirements to be confirmed 5 days prior to event (I make that Monday 6th January). After this date all cancellations are charged in full.

Price
Price per room (double or single) = 35 gbp (sterling sign won't work on my keyboard).

Numbers staying will determine the evening sustanance provided (ie the more the beTTer)

Conference Room
Need to confirm how we want the room set out.
teas and coffess will be provided (negotiating on the charge, indications are that it is likley to be included in the room rate)

Cheers
BeasTTy


----------



## Guest

> Mark, either you can change that line to the new improved one... or.... I will
> New Improved version:
> Chairperson: Thorney or NuTTs Â
> 
> Seriously - I think that all your hard work has made all this happen. I'm not saying that Thorney won't be good at the role, but you've proven yourself already.
> No excuse about you being out of the country... you've already said that all the roles are part time, hobby roles Â ;D


yea.. I have to agree with the man Kev on this one.......

and yes although there are a lot of 'senior' forum members who talk shite and are thus suitable...... 

if I was to consider the amount of shite you have both contributed to this lovely forum .... ;D

you are both worthy candidates for the top job to move the TTOC forward........!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. anyway you got a TT and he's got a Volvo Estate RS4


----------



## nutts

BeasTTy, thanks for all the work so far m8

I'll confirm my room in Dec. (Â£35)

I think we are at about 7-9 people staying and can't see it being "much" more.



> Conference Room
> Need to confirm how we want the room set out.
> teas and coffess will be provided (negotiating on the charge, indications are that it is likley to be included in the room rate)


When do we need to confirm room setup? The room is free...yes? So the coffees are included, but we have to pay?


----------



## beastty

Nutts
You have IM

We can confirm room set up on the 6th jan as well.

BeasTTy


----------



## beastty

Newsletter names

How about

TTecnik (not sure thats how you spell it)

As in the Audi ads of yesteryear Vor Sprung Dork Tecnik.

or

TeeeeeeeeTeeeeeee


----------



## TTotal

TTotal is the best name of course

I may allow you to have a pic of my car on the cover. ;D


----------



## PaulS

Johnny Britain aside (only joking John!) TTotal is actually an ideal name for the mag I think. Neat, simple and to the point. Pity we can't say the same about John! ;D


----------



## Guest

> Johnny Britain aside (only joking John!) TTotal is actually an ideal name for the mag I think. Neat, simple and to the point. Pity we can't say the same about John! Â ;D


     



so you got free tickets to the boat so them... ? ;D ;D


----------



## moley

Some more newsletter suggestions:

Something Sundeep said

*OTT* or
*Oh TT!*

*TTOC Talk*

*On TTopic*

or on John's name theme

*TTotal TT* or
*TTotally TT* or
*Sailing TToday* ;D

This is harder than I thought ;D

Moley


----------



## Thumper

How about:

_*TTop Gear*_

But no Jeremy Clarkson type antics pleez !


----------



## nutts

sixTTh gear


----------



## PaulS

LOL ;D Some real good ones there Moley! Guess you've been listening to that Royksopp CD again ;D

Sundeep - er, no I didn't get a free ticket to the Boat Show, but I got one of Johns Boat mags. Dream on.....


----------



## Guest

> LOL Â ;D Some real good ones there Moley! Guess you've been listening to that Royksopp CD again Â ;D
> 
> Sundeep - er, no I didn't get a free ticket to the Boat Show, but I got one of Johns Boat mags. Dream on.....


one of johnny's mag ...lol.....! (a signed copy ...  and I hope he'll have a TT feature in there one day.. : )

Mr WOW.. i want a copy too... :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## TTotal

I have said several times...Tickets and magazines are available to anyone, even that Sundeep bloke with half a car! Just send me an IM with details, DONT BE SHY, they are free ! [/color]]


----------



## TTotal

TTotallyTT


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

> TTotallyTT


now that's quite a good name !!!


----------



## GRANNY

Mark,
This is not Carol but Bob her husband, this just a few suggestions as we where involved in a national committee up not long a go, and I do not wish to push my nose in but here are some suggestions to consider.
1.The Treasurer, should be elected by the memebers present at the meeting and if someone is able/willing then they do not have to be an a accountant, but the books must be audited I would suggest 6monthly for the first two years, one to gain faith in who ever is elected and 2, so that the financial track of ther club can be adjusted accordingly, as running costs come to light. Further more shop around for your accountant and the costs vary vastly.(e.g. for the same committee from Â£300 pa to Â£2500 pa.) These prices are in Lancashire I would suggest that the likleyhood of being nearer the to the capital the more notes are added to the end.
2. Having read the the suggestions perhaps you would consider an umberella committee (main branch with overall control)and regional committees. This would remove the day to day runnning/treasurers/ fund raising from main branch. Each area would be responsible for the day to day running of its area with a local committee (Chairperson/Secretary/ Treasurer (local) etc) thus taking work off the main committee so that they can deal with membership and more important matters. 
3. People can be elected to serve on main branch for a set period, say three years, and stagger them so some consistancy with the main committee policy occurs.

Here endth the first lesson, I am sorry if I have gone on but I am only trying to help you.

BOB (Mercedes fan)


----------



## TTotal

Can I just rudely jump in and say Hi Rob (thats what Granny calls you. Must have forgotten your name poor thing - she is getting on you know! ;D)

Sorry...carry on then !


----------



## nutts

Thanks Bob (Rob?) (though I'm not sure we should listen to a Merc owner ),

In order to keep to a minimum we searched for a TT owner who was an accountant and found 1 (2 actually). It is our intention to have this person voted in at the meeting in Jan. I guess 1 accountant could audit the other? If not then we can shop around, as you say. The 6 monthly idea is a good one and is not something that occurred to me. Thanks.

We are trying our hardest to not be too big and cumbersome, but I perosnally believed we need level of formality. That level will be decided by those people present at the Jan Meeting. The structure of the committee will also be decided at the same time. The umbrella committee is something we will have to bear in mind, but regional committees may be 1 step to big or formal for us (we could have more committee members than actual members ).

One of the main features I personally believe we need is continuity and it is a theme I continue to push (as you did). The typical owner will not keep their TT for 3 years (imo) and therefore 3 years maybe too long (even 2 years maybe :-/). The staggered election idea is one I had not considered, but I like it. We will have to see how we can merge this with a shorter serve period.

Thanks for your interest and ideas. I will look forward to meeting you on the 21st Dec. 

Mark


----------

